# Basilisk II : Le serveur ne répond pas



## Bebop 4 (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'essaie en vain de télécharger Basilisk II pour OS X. Je clique sur le lien "OS X" sur la page d'accueil de Basilisk, et après un certain temps d'attente, j'obtient le message d'erreur suivant : "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page "http://www.users.bigpond.com/pear_computers/BasiliskII.html", car le serveur sur lequel est situé cette page ne répond pas.

J'ai fait plusieurs recherches google pour trouver d'autres liens de téléchargement, mais je suis toujours renvoyé à la même page, avec le même message d'erreur. En passant, les pages de Basilisk pour Iris, Solaris, SPARC, etc, s'ouvrent, mais pas celle d'OS X.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait eu plus de succès que moi ? Comment me procurer Basilisk II pour OS X ? J'ai déjà minivMac et SheepShaver avec lesquels je m'amuse comme un petit fou, mais j'ai certains jeux qui auraient besoin du système 7, mac 68k, pour tourner. Votre aide serait grandement appréciée. Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Hélas pour toi, il semble que le site de Nigel Pearson ne réponde plus, ou qu'il ait déménagé et que le lien n'ait pas été mis à jour. Celui de Gwénolé Beauchesne pareil, mais lui, j'ai trouvé une partie de son nouveau site, et s'il ne comporte pas de version de Mac OS, tout en bas de cette page, il y a son adresse mail, je pense qu'il sera le plus à même de te répondre !


----------



## winstonsmith (21 Janvier 2011)

La dernière version ici :

http://www.xs4all.nl/~ronaldpr/basiliskiiforum/BasiliskII_UB_20091004.zip

Pour tout ce qui concerne basilisk et sheepshaver :

http://www.emaculation.com
(surtout les forums, on y trouve des liens vers les builds les plus récents)


----------



## Bebop 4 (22 Janvier 2011)

Chouette, les gars, je vous remercie beaucoup ! Et avec quelle rapidité vous avez répondu. Pascal 77, tes recherches ont donné de meilleurs résultats que les miennes, je n'avais pas trouvé la page que tu m'a indiquée, celle du nouveau site de Gwénolé Beauchesne. Quand à toi, winstonsmith, j'ai déjà téléchargé sur mon disque dur Basilisk UB en cliquant le lien que tu m'a signalé. J'ai rapidement parcouru la documentation, et je vais tranquillement procéder à l'installation du système sur le G4. J'ai déjà des roms de Quadra dans mes archives, ça devrait aller tout seul. (Je m'étais déjà intéressé à l'émulation à l'époque, mais je n'étais pas allé plus loin. J'avais alors un vrai Quadra 800 dispo, alors la flemme avait eu le dessus sur mes ambitions expérimentales.)


----------

